# P5w Dh Deluxe Bios Flash



## pt (Sep 20, 2007)

hi
i have the 2301 version of this board bios working atm, but i wan't to try a older one to see if i can yeld more oc, the problems are:
asus update refuses to work with older bios than current
afudos, say bios isn't compatible with afu
it's a ami bios afaik, and a pain in the ass to flash
btw, i'm using a bootable pen drive, not a floopy


----------



## panchoman (Sep 20, 2007)

if its an award bios, award has a floppy utility which will flash the bios called awdflash.exe


----------



## pt (Sep 20, 2007)

panchoman said:


> if its an award bios, award has a floppy utility which will flash the bios called awdflash.exe



yea, i know, i love that utility, but nooooooo, asus had to put a ami bios


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 20, 2007)

it might not be the bios. the p5wdh deluxe is notorious for bad oc's if you don't set it up just right. check out this thread for the optimum oc settings.


----------



## pt (Sep 20, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> it might not be the bios. the p5wdh deluxe is notorious for bad oc's if you don't set it up just right. check out this thread for the optimum oc settings.



yea i read that thread, but the option they say for fsb stopping at 360-370 is not there, so i might try the old bios


----------



## Frogger (Sep 20, 2007)

have you diabled 'hyperpath'in the bios


----------



## pt (Sep 20, 2007)

Frogger said:


> have you diabled 'hyperpath'in the bios



yep
but i didn't get what they meant with:
"FSB Wall at around 360-370 fsb - Enable SPD timings option in Chipset section of bios."
i can't get more than 365, and the only option i have with this bios is to enable timmings from spd


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 20, 2007)

if you're still looking to reflash the BIOS - how new is your board?  I haven't been able to flash a BIOS version that's dated prior to the mobo's build date - including the BIOS version included on the CD.

Flashing backwards from 2301 to 2206 I managed using EZ-Flash through the BIOS, with the .ROM on a USB stick.  ASUSUpdate won't go back to an older version.  Haven't tried AFUDOS yet . . .


any OC questions is still beyond me so far.  I RMAed the board for now, as I wasn't willing to push things to far with faulty temp sensors.

Although, I haven't run into any problems with what I've tweaked, though.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 20, 2007)

PT what are the multis on your proc a 2160@3200 is damn good ..I don't think your going to push it much more


----------



## Frogger (Sep 20, 2007)

pt said:


> yep
> but i didn't get what they meant with:
> ", and the only option i have with this bios is to enable timmings from spd



if you set the timmings manually the NB don't like it and you hit the wall ...with the SPD the NB strap works better but with your proc [800 fsb??] the strap shouldn't be a prob. with Hyperpath disabled it ]the strap] should run at full speed=1300


----------



## pt (Sep 20, 2007)

Frogger said:


> PT what are the multis on your proc a 2160@3200 is damn good ..I don't think your going to push it much more



9x, every e2160 i saw except one was reaching 3.6 and more
mine is reaching 3.2 at 1.56vcore
i use it at 3.0 1.45 for 24/7 

i have auto settings now, and still won't go over


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 20, 2007)

pt said:


> yep
> but i didn't get what they meant with:
> "FSB Wall at around 360-370 fsb - Enable SPD timings option in Chipset section of bios."
> i can't get more than 365, and the only option i have with this bios is to enable timmings from spd



that's what they mean...


----------



## panchoman (Sep 20, 2007)

up the chipset voltage if you're running into fsb walls.


----------



## Casheti (Sep 20, 2007)

My board was cool until you bought one.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 20, 2007)

Alt+F2 to enter the utility I think, at the logo screen. Either floppy or CD required.


----------



## Mediocre (Sep 20, 2007)

pt whats you're vcore in windows and under load (i.e. droop)?

The droop mod kicked ass on my p5k vanilla, was able to drop my voltage setting in the bios like 9 notches - 1.475 to 1.385

the vdroop was much more resonable at about 0.015v


----------



## pt (Sep 20, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> pt whats you're vcore in windows and under load (i.e. droop)?
> 
> The droop mod kicked ass on my p5k vanilla, was able to drop my voltage setting in the bios like 9 notches - 1.475 to 1.385
> 
> the vdroop was much more resonable at about 0.015v



1.475 set, 1.46 or so under load according to asus probe 2



panchoman said:


> up the chipset voltage if you're running into fsb walls.



already at max



Casheti said:


> My board was cool until you bought one.



no, yours just don't like you


----------



## Casheti (Sep 21, 2007)

pt said:


> no, yours just don't like you



That makes no sense..


----------



## pt (Sep 21, 2007)

Casheti said:


> That makes no sense..



your board doesn't like you, seems simple


----------



## Casheti (Sep 21, 2007)

Yea "doesn't", not "don't"...

And what do you mean it doesn't like me.. it's a frikkin' motherboard not my friend.


----------



## pt (Sep 21, 2007)

Casheti said:


> Yea "doesn't", not "don't"...
> 
> And what do you mean it doesn't like me.. it's a frikkin' motherboard not my friend.



well
most parts with you crap out, or simply suck ass
maybe it's your aura 
NOW STOP SPAMMING!


----------



## t_ski (Sep 26, 2007)

I don't normally thread hijack, but I've got a problem with my board that may be related to this thread, and I'm hoping someone can help me.

I finally go around to putting my new e6850 in today.  Before, I made sure to check the asus website to see if the mobo was compatible with this CPU.  The asus site said it was as of BIOS rev 2103.  I knew I was running 2206, so I figured it would be OK.

I installed the CPU and tried to boot.  The system starts but does not post.  I figured I should just clear the CMOS and it should be ok. However, it still won't post.  I went back to the asus site and checked again - yes, the mobo is compatible with bios rev 2103.  I follow the link they give and it takes me to BIOS rev 2301, not 2103.

So I put the old e6400 back in and it won't boot.  I tried to flash the BIOS from the USB, a CD-r with the BIOS file on it and a floppy, all with the file named p5wdh.rom as instructed in the manual.  None of the devices are even being accessed 

Please help


----------



## pt (Sep 26, 2007)

i would help, but i can't 
btw, i think my low oc problem is my suck ass chip has a fsb wall at 360


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 26, 2007)

t_ski said:


> I don't normally thread hijack, but I've got a problem with my board that may be related to this thread, and I'm hoping someone can help me.
> 
> I finally go around to putting my new e6850 in today.  Before, I made sure to check the asus website to see if the mobo was compatible with this CPU.  The asus site said it was as of BIOS rev 2103.  I knew I was running 2206, so I figured it would be OK.
> 
> ...



outta curiosity . . . the CPU fan is plugged in, right?

also, check to make sure the CMOS battery is properly seated (it's made a difference for me before . . .).


----------



## t_ski (Sep 26, 2007)

CPU  fan was not plugged in at first (watercooling), but I had a different fan plugged in instead.  Then I tried plugging in the stock HSF with the 4-pin fan and still nothing.


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 26, 2007)

does the power LED in the bottom corner even on?


----------



## Frogger (Sep 27, 2007)

t_ski said:


> I don't normally thread hijack, but I've got a problem with my board that may be related to this thread, and I'm hoping someone can help me.
> 
> I finally go around to putting my new e6850 in today.  Before, I made sure to check the asus website to see if the mobo was compatible with this CPU.  The asus site said it was as of BIOS rev 2103.  I knew I was running 2206, so I figured it would be OK.
> 
> ...


Can you even get in to the bios??? from the above I think Not ... ?? did you reset to defaults before you re&re'd the proc...can you access another ROM chip for you board ...chip might be pooched or unreadable... might just need a hot flash..let me do some reading ..later


----------



## t_ski (Sep 27, 2007)

OK, I got it straightened out.  It probably was not letting the CMOS clear long enough, although I have not had that issue previously on this board.  I ended up ripping everything out of the case, put the board on a techstation and hooked up a different PSU and vid card (the ones from the DFI rig) and used the stock HSF and no drives.  While I was taking everything out I set the CMOS to clear and removed the battery.  This time around it got a good long clear, and I was able to post.  I powered down and hooked up a floppy, then used the EZ Flash in the BIOS to update to the 2301.  Shut it down, cleared the CMOS while I ate dinner, then powered up and checked everything out.  I installed the new CPU and rebooted half a dozen times getting everything set up in the BIOS again.  Fortunately, everything seems to be working great.  I've had to dumb down the ram settings (was @ ddr800, now 667) due to the higher stock FSB, but I'll get it back up to speed as soon as I try to do some OCing.

Thanks for the input guys, and sorry for freaking out on ya


----------



## Frogger (Sep 27, 2007)

t_ski said:


> OK, I got it straightened out.  It probably was not letting the CMOS clear long enough, although I have not had that issue previously on this board.  I ended up ripping everything out of the case, put the board on a techstation and hooked up a different PSU and vid card (the ones from the DFI rig) and used the stock HSF and no drives.  While I was taking everything out I set the CMOS to clear and removed the battery.  This time around it got a good long clear, and I was able to post.  I powered down and hooked up a floppy, then used the EZ Flash in the BIOS to update to the 2301.  Shut it down, cleared the CMOS while I ate dinner, then powered up and checked everything out.  I installed the new CPU and rebooted half a dozen times getting everything set up in the BIOS again.  Fortunately, everything seems to be working great.  I've had to dumb down the ram settings (was @ ddr800, now 667) due to the higher stock FSB, but I'll get it back up to speed as soon as I try to do some OCing.
> 
> Thanks for the input guys, and sorry for freaking out on ya



Nice to hear ski ,was going to suggest that you pull the main ac cord from the psu for 1 hr and reset the cmos before you plug it back in ...had to do it before with these mb's seems they like to hold power   glad to here your back up


----------



## t_ski (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeap, I always pull the power cord, remove the battery, move the jumper over, then press the power switch for the mobo a dozen times or so to help discharge it (remember, I'm a DFI owner  ).  Then I usually wait about 1 minute or so and it's done, but for some reason it didn't want to go for me today.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 1, 2007)

pt said:


> i would help, but i can't
> btw, i think my low oc problem is my suck ass chip has a fsb wall at 360



Are you having any better luck with it lately? I did see something like this on a review of an E6850.  The guy went out and bought another chip and it OCed just fine.


----------



## pt (Oct 1, 2007)

t_ski said:


> Are you having any better luck with it lately? I did see something like this on a review of an E6850.  The guy went out and bought another chip and it OCed just fine.



mines a e2160 
and still stuck at 3250 tops at 1.625 vcore (suicide run), i will just get a new cpu 
maybe a 4500 or 2180


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 1, 2007)

pt said:


> mines a e2160
> and still stuck at 3250 tops at 1.625 vcore (suicide run), i will just get a new cpu
> maybe a 4500 or 2180



*cough* q6600 *cough*


----------



## t_ski (Oct 1, 2007)

pt said:


> mines a e2160
> and still stuck at 3250 tops at 1.625 vcore (suicide run), i will just get a new cpu
> maybe a 4500 or 2180



Yep, I saw yours was an e2160, just drawing upon the similarities.  Do you have a friend close by who has a 775 mobo & CPU? Maybe the two of you could swap CPUs and see what kind of limits you can reach then.


----------



## pt (Oct 1, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> *cough* q6600 *cough*



not a very good mobo to oc with a quad

and i'm the only one who has a 775 rig atm, another is mounting it, but won't let me try


----------



## t_ski (Oct 1, 2007)

Offer your friend lunch on you, or some old PC parts (fans, etc.) you have laying around to let you try it


----------



## pt (Oct 1, 2007)

t_ski said:


> Offer your friend lunch on you, or some old PC parts (fans, etc.) you have laying around to let you try it



hum, i'm going to sell this cpu soon, i'm pretty sure it's a chip fsb wall, still i will try


----------

